# He has to be a chestnut



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

But lookie what little Wombat is shedding to



















See how dark he is there?? Is it to early to hope we have a Chocolate Haflinger


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chestnut.  No other choice for him. Though he sure is trying hard to look like his nonmilkbar mom. :rofl:

The first shed is always the darkest shed.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

I'm transfixed by those eyelashes!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww  GH, I have to admit I'm a tad jealous of those cutie Haffie babies! One of my students has a pair of Haffie mares, the older one is chestnut & she is very sharp looking!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I went through this with a baby, she shed out to a drop dead gorgeous liver chestnut and actually kept it for about a year only to end up just as plain red as her dam and sire. How pretty would a chocolate haffie be?! I'd steal him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Zeke said:


> . How pretty would a chocolate haffie be?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This pretty maybe :lol: I'm having a total brain freeze here Or I would post a link to a stunning chocolate Haflinger Stallion, if I could only remember his name, I will be back!!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

mmmmm yupp I'll take him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

XX Fingers crossed for a chocolate haffy, though I went through the same thing with Rafe.

When he shed out his baby fuzz, he was this deep blood color.









But now has shed out to be a beautiful, rich, chestnut.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I knew I would remember eventually Notable, that's the boy, check this out










Notable


Beautiful boy.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I knew I would remember eventually Notable, that's the boy, check this out


OMG, that has got to be one of the most stunningly gorgeous horses I've ever seen. I used to be a Palomino junkie...until I saw this picture.


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Firstly AWWW how cute. secondly yes your right he/she is a chesnut for sure


----------

